# I'm looking for an original Huffy tall sissbar



## ratfink70 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a Huffy super stock that I need an original 48" tall sissybar for that will fit an original Huffy sissybar cover.It must be a minimum of 4" at the top.Hard to find,please help!Thanks


----------

